# hutch for guinea pigs



## horsykatie (Feb 19, 2009)

hi looking to put my guinea pigs outside in a hutch preferably where they can stay out most of the year so looking for suggestions for ones that have a cover as well for colder months etc thanks


----------



## Stringfellow (Jul 26, 2018)

PetsatHomes sell hutches and the covers to fit. Various sizes will be wooden though.


----------



## horsykatie (Feb 19, 2009)

yes see i haven't heard very good reviews on them thats why i asked here


----------



## Stringfellow (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi Katie

I have both, the hutch and the cover. The cover works very well, we had a downfall all night and it kept the hutch dry. The hutch, yeah it's ok if you don't want to pay mega-bucks. You could pop into PaH and look at a built one? Open and touch it.

The cover fits right over the top, no open joins, and velcro at the front sides x 3 to hold it all down. You can have the whole front zipped or just half of it, I assume for easy feeding, rather than having to unvelcro the whole front. 

Some people don't like PaH, I have not had a problem with them or the pets, maybe that is why you have heard bad reports. All wooden hutches are a problem to clean in cracks etc, just one of those things you need to try and keep extra clean, if you can.

Happy Days


----------

